

Silicon Valley VP made fake bar codes to steal THOUSANDS Lego boxes from Target - rikelme
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2148074/Silicon-Valley-tech-executive-Thomas-Langenbach-caught-switching-bar-codes-steal-Lego-Target.html

======
ChuckMcM
Fascinating story, guy prints 'fake' UPC codes, attaches them to boxes of
Lego, checks out. Presumably he has some collection of UPC codes for Lego.

One of the side effects of moving to scanned stuff is the number of errors of
course. That is why you have a checker who can note problems, of course they
don't pay them enough to bring the problems to the attention of the the store
but that is a different issue.

I'm guessing this guy got flagged because stores were selling more product
than they had in stock, and inventory wasn't finding other product that they
thought they did have in stock. Given the detail Target has on shoppers (see
the NYT article) I'm surprised this sort of fraud wouldn't just pop out in the
daily totals.

------
starpilot
A crime of passion, I think. He could have done this with anything at Target
but he chose Lego. Apparently he assembled all of the sets himself before
reselling them on eBay as "used," nicking into his profits. This guy was into
Lego.

